# how u guys like the jeep srt8



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

:rofl:

Ever heard the term "Polishing a Turd"? It's still a Jeep. And anyone can be a sheep in a Jeep.

In that size class a Range Rover Sport Supercharged will be just as fast (which seems dumb...fast in a 4x4)...look much better...have better resale value...and not fall apart at the seams. And it goes off road too.

And for the Rubicon...I've been on it. I did it in a highly modified Land Rover Defender 90. No stock vehicle will do well on it (sure...it'll do fine on plenty of parts - but so would any 4x4 with any clearance). A stock Wrangler would be toast unless in the absolute most skilled of hands.

The *only* way to do the Rubicon (or any other hardcore trails in the western US) is with a buggy.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> In that size class a Range Rover Sport Supercharged will be just as fast (which seems dumb...fast in a 4x4)...look much better...have better resale value...and not fall apart at the seams. And it goes off road too.


Wait a minute here. The Range Rover Sport only does 0-60 in about 7 seconds. Yes, it's fast, but the SRT8 is under 5 seconds. That's BMW M-car territory. The SRT8 is scary (literally) fast.

Also, the RRS will fall apart at the seams. Range Rovers' reliability is at least as bad as Jeep's. They require a lot of maintenance.



TXE39 said:


> And for the Rubicon...I've been on it. I did it in a highly modified Land Rover Defender 90. No stock vehicle will do well on it (sure...it'll do fine on plenty of parts - but so would any 4x4 with any clearance). A stock Wrangler would be toast unless in the absolute most skilled of hands.
> 
> The *only* way to do the Rubicon (or any other hardcore trails in the western US) is with a buggy.


Agreed.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Wait a minute here. The Range Rover Sport only does 0-60 in about 7 seconds. Yes, it's fast, but the SRT8 is under 5 seconds. That's BMW M-car territory. The SRT8 is scary (literally) fast.
> 
> Also, the RRS will fall apart at the seams. Range Rovers' reliability is at least as bad as Jeep's. They require a lot of maintenance.


My point was that they're both fast. They'll both beat the hell out of their standard V8 counterpart's and they'll both cruise at go to jail speed on the highway.

No, the RRS will not. RR reliability is not as bad as a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep product. They don't require any more maintenance than any other modern vehicle. They do respond badly to a lack of proper maintenance though. I own an independent Land Rover service garage here in Houston - we also work on customer's cars that are other makes - everything from Toyota to Mercedes to BMW - The Rovers are cheaper (parts) and about the same on labor times than pretty much anything else we've had in there. Some of the most expensive are Chrysler and Nissans because the companies are bad about releasing parts to the aftermarket forcing you to purchase parts at huge expense from the dealer network because they're not available from anyone else. Our labor rate is $89/hour - the Ford dealer down the street is $130/hr.

Believe me - a Rover is plenty cheap to maintain - you just have to know where to go and where to buy the parts.

One of the techs I talked to from the dealer (on Old Katy Road) a few months back was complaining that they didn't have much work - I asked him why and he said, "The new cars aren't pieces of sh*t" - Ford did a great job with Jaguar and Land Rover - and it's finally showing.


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

TXE39 said:


> Believe me - a Rover is plenty cheap to maintain - you just have to know where to go and where to buy the parts.


Sounds kinda like a bimmer.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

TLudwig said:


> Are you kidding? You're as arrogant and narrow-minded as you are ignorant. A few of us may have vehicles other than BMWs and may go off-roading in something other than a Wrangler. $10 says you've never even been to the Rubicon.


You owe me $10. I love it when people on this forum spew out insults without any facts...you just proved my point!


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

stockmd said:


> It's lateral g's are .9, better than pretty much anything BMW's daily drivers have now or in the past. So it's fast, "nimble", looks great, relatively cheap, a true 5 seater, large cargo room, will always have a niche, and still QuadraTrac II 4x4 (better than the pathetic X-Drive). *So what if you cant take it on the Rubicon Trail...how many of you even know what that is! And how many of you X3 and X5 posers have even done any true off roading, which, by the way, should only be done in a Wrangler.*





stockmd said:


> You owe me $10. *I love it when people on this forum spew out insults without any facts*...you just proved my point!


Hey pot, meet kettle. Thanks for making my point better than I did.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> My point was that they're both fast. They'll both beat the hell out of their standard V8 counterpart's and they'll both cruise at go to jail speed on the highway.
> 
> No, the RRS will not. RR reliability is not as bad as a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep product. They don't require any more maintenance than any other modern vehicle. They do respond badly to a lack of proper maintenance though. I own an independent Land Rover service garage here in Houston - we also work on customer's cars that are other makes - everything from Toyota to Mercedes to BMW - The Rovers are cheaper (parts) and about the same on labor times than pretty much anything else we've had in there. Some of the most expensive are Chrysler and Nissans because the companies are bad about releasing parts to the aftermarket forcing you to purchase parts at huge expense from the dealer network because they're not available from anyone else. Our labor rate is $89/hour - the Ford dealer down the street is $130/hr.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very interesting background. A colleague and friend of mine has an older yellow Range Rover here in Houston. I wonder if they take it to your shop. Which shop is yours?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

TLudwig said:


> Hey pot, meet kettle. Thanks for making my point better than I did.


I asked a question: "And how many of you X3 and X5 posers have even done any true off roading"...how is that supporting your point? You make some true statements and then follow them up by vacuous insults. You're starting to sound as confused as your former governor At least your English and grammar are correct


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Now you have to go and compare me to Dubya. That's just below the belt. :rofl:


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Well anyways back to the OP my friend leases the GCSRT8 he loves it his only complaint is taking it to the Dealer for service he says they're terrible. Customer service sucks and the parts aren't cheap you might as well get a BMW.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Thanks for the very interesting background. A colleague and friend of mine has an older yellow Range Rover here in Houston. I wonder if they take it to your shop. Which shop is yours?


Land Rovers Unlimited in Spring.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

TLudwig said:


> Now you have to go and compare me to Dubya. That's just below the belt. :rofl:


----------

